# Can't send MMS messages



## theblackvirus (Dec 14, 2011)

My wife hasn't been able to send MMS messages with either the stock messaging app or go sms. This was happening before I rooted her phone and it's still happening. It's completely stock.

I haven't been able to update her phone for some reason either so I'm not sure if that fixes anything.

I have checked the settings for both apps and they should be set up correctly.

Has anyone else experienced this type of problem?

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P


----------



## Brenardo (Jul 18, 2011)

I would try Settings > Manage Apps > All Apps > Text Messaging > Clear Data


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

If that doesn't work, you may need to call VzW and have them check her account. It's possible that MMS is not set up or blocked.


----------

